# Salaries when studying



## krimynal (27 Sep 2012)

I tried to look on the site by doing a keywords research , and couldn't really find anything ( i will continue looking , if i find my answer I'll delete this post ) 

I went to the Recruiting Center yesterday , and i spoke with a recruiter over there , 1 thing that came out from my meeting was that he told me that wherever you were doing your studies ( RMC or a regular university ) you were paying the same exact amount of money.  Which made sense for me

The last time i went there , the other recruiter told me that people that were joining a regular university with the paid education programs were getting more money then the people that were going to RMC.  I did find on the website that students at RMC usually gets 500$ a month after everything ( food , room , classes , etc. ) 

I do realize that if you are going to a regular university , you don't have the food and room to pay for ( well you do but it's not deducted directly from your paycheck ) so in some way you will have more or less the same amount of money at then end of it

The thing that i kinda went lost on was that , on the RMC website it says that students are earning 18 000$ a year to attend the school which will come out at 500$ per month loose money,  but the recruiter told me that if i chose a regular university it was somewhere around 32-35 000$ that the military would give me per year ....

My question is , who's right ??? 

Is it 18 000$ whatever school - program - diploma - etc.

Is there a difference between regular university and RMC ??

If there is a difference is it because of the ranks , because the only possible explanation i came to concur was that , if you go to RMC you are payed as a Officer Cadet and if you went to do your studies outside in a regular university you would be payed as a second-lieutenant after your BMOQ ??

Keep in mind that i was checking towards Seneca Program for Pilot , this might be an exception , but the 2ND recruiter told me SENECA or RMC it's the same money , but the 1st one told me it was different !

Like i said I'll continue searching on the website here , and on forces.ca and RMC.ca trying to find my answer , but if you already have it , thanks allot !


----------



## Eaglelord17 (27 Sep 2012)

The salaries are based on your rank. If you are an officer cadet which is what you would be starting as, then you would be making officer cadet salary. When you get promoted you then recieve Second-Lieutenant salary. Doesn't get much simpler than that  ;D


----------



## krimynal (27 Sep 2012)

So the first recruiter , got mixed up in the information , wherever school i go to i will be OCDT , until promotion which wont happen before at least 4-5 years so the school will be done.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Eaglelord17 (27 Sep 2012)

I'm not sure the time line you have there is exactly true. At least for reservist officers they just have to complete a couple of courses and then they are promoted to second-lieutenant. Mind you they are reservists and there doing reserve courses. For reg force I have no idea how long it would take especially if you are trying to go pilot. Best of Luck


----------



## krimynal (27 Sep 2012)

I'll try to find exactly the information on the subject , i tried to ask some people from the internet but they were mostly DEO , couldn't really help me out.
Thanks alot !


----------



## Loachman (27 Sep 2012)

Spell check, proper capitalization, proper punctuation, and proper sentence structure, please.


----------



## krimynal (27 Sep 2012)

I went trough all my previous post with spell check , sorry for the problem


----------



## Melbatoast (27 Sep 2012)

Post Living Differential could result in different apparent salaries for folks at different schools - someone attending University of Toronto could be grossing $1000 or so more a month than someone at RMC. It's not "salary" though, but an allowance. Not that it matters on payday.

I might be a little out of my lane because I'm mostly assuming they're entitled to PLD, what with literally being posted to the school (schools have their own UICs) and living on the economy. $1500-ish/mo gross doesn't go far in Victoria (or Vancouver or Toronto or Edmonton for that matter...).


----------



## X2012 (27 Sep 2012)

The PLD is something I can comment on. I'm civi U, but I'm a few hours away from my support base. I don't get PLD because I don't live within the appropriate distance from the base to be eligible. Not a problem with my particular circumstances, but I can see where it could be irritating for some. Just for reference, I get about 1200/month.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2012)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Not that it matters on payday.



I get the gist of what you are saying, however, it will matter on the payday where PLD for that location has been cancelled and you made you budget based on it. It is an allowance and should be treated as such.


----------



## Melbatoast (28 Sep 2012)

An allowance created to normalize cost of living differential across different postings and therefore to be inserted into your budget. Functionally identical to salary. It would be tragi-hilarious if it were cut to see the hundreds of families rendered homeless in Victoria alone. You thought the IR/SE and R&Q issue caused a stink...

You may be interested to know that PLD eligibility was very recently expanded to members that live with their parents!

Anyhow, PLD probably accounts for the "salary" difference the recruiter was talking about, particularly as a lot of the major civilian schools are in big cities that typically command PLD premiums (Vancouver-Toronto especially).


----------



## krimynal (28 Sep 2012)

I'm really sorry but what exactly is PLD ?


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry but what exactly is PLD ?



 Post Living Differential
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34108.0.html


----------



## krimynal (28 Sep 2012)

Thanks , will read this tonight after work !


----------

